# Scrapbooking(pictures)



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I have just started a scrapbook for Chico last night...its fun and i got this one at Walmart for around $10


----------



## Teddy's Mummy! (Sep 21, 2005)

thats really good, i am making a scrapbook for Teddy&Milo at the mo but we havent got many pics printed so its not getting too far! lol :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

That looks great! I've been scrapbooking for years. It's fun isn't it? I have like 5 full books now. I do family and friends and occasions and have quite a few pages of the furbabies, too.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

thats nice! good job


----------



## SCRAPPY (Sep 4, 2005)

Good job! looks great--


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

good job... I love scrapbooking... I am making a small one for gadget.. I don't have very many pages done... It is one I can leave in the truck so if I want to show some one I have it with me at all times... I think it is 8X4inches


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

great job il have to take some piccies of my chis show scrap book


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

That looks great. My grand daughter made a scrapbook of Jazzy for me for my birthday. She's quite artistic, so it's really cute.

If I had a digital camera, I would take some pics.....[sigh]. Maybe Santa will bring me one for Christmas. :lol:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

What a great job! Scrapbooking is so much fun.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

that scrap book looks great ur very good at design lol
i am going to make one of my puppy when i get her and i just cant wait
love 
jo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :albino:


----------



## NaliaLee (Jul 16, 2005)

OMG so nice! Love it!!!! I want to do it for Pedro now


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

That looks great! I love scrapbooking too but I just don't have time to do it! You've done a great job!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

Thats great , i must start one for Tyson


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont have ascrap book for Moco yet but I'm thinking about making one. I've just been very busy, with school and work (my other job - I'm a greeter.) and church. One of these days I'm going to have enough time to start making a book. I'll have to get some pictures first.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

im definetly gonna buy one for when i get my pup i want to have everything to remember i think its an excellent idea i really do good luck with urs
love 
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
:wave:


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Thanks for all your nice comments  :wave:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

ur very very welcome keep us all up to date with how u are getting on thanks 
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

I love the little paw prints around the pictures. Very nice work!!


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

ive just brought A training and raisng diary for a puppy and its got little bits to put pics of certain times of ur pups life cant wait to get mine now so exciting not too much longer now
roll on new year
thanks
jo


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Thats great! I remember how excited i was,i couldnt wait to have Chico home  :wave:


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

thankyou thats really nice of u to say the pups r gona be born about xmas time so i can bring my little girl presuming there is one lol about feb time its so exciting 
how old is chico?
he is so sweet look at his little face ahhhhh 
:angel13:


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Very Cute!


----------

